# Perfume and Riding, Do they mix?



## sfstseven (May 4, 2005)

Just Curious what peoples thoughts are on this issue. I personally do not wear perfume other than an occasional Saturday night out on the town. I do however ride with some folks that most likely put a little on every morning. I am not sure if I just have a sensitive nose, but I find it takes away from my ability to breath well when I am riding behind someone who is wearing perfume. I know that one solution would be to alway ride in front of them but that may not always be possible. How do you tell them nicely that it bothers you?


----------



## Fort James (Jan 26, 2006)

I used to race some guy that always wore some stinky cologne and it was difficult to ride around him for long . . . . . . . . 

Now the bugs, they will love the perfume I am sure.


----------



## Trail_Mynx (Mar 6, 2006)

Other than my morning lotion and some deoderant, I don't wear perfume or otherwise "smelly stuff' on the trails. Who am I going to impress? The squirrels and chipmuncks? I'm not out there to pick up anyone...I'm out there to get sweaty, dirty and have fun. In my opinion, I would just start convo like this - "What is that you're wearing?" Other woman 'XYZ perfume', Me "Oh, that's really nice, but no offense, a little strong for trail riding." Or something like that. Either way, the woman is probably going to be offended. Just let her know that it screws up your breathing.

On a side note - not exactly "perfume" but we had a skunk spray at something in our yard and I went out for a nice ride the next day...on the way home I went to climb the hill that I live on...the scent was so strong I had to walk the bike. There was no way I was taking a lungfull of skunk stench. ICK!!!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

it's not always perfume. Some hair products are highly scented.


----------



## bouncybouncy (Mar 30, 2006)

no amount of perfume or smelley stuff is gonna cover the aroma of a good ride!!! so why bother???

i do have to add a question...what is with the "made up" ones on the trail? do you really need all that makeup in order to ride better? 
***just a pet peeve of mine i guess...


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Ask her if the bugs get to her. Then let her know that a "secret" of yours is to forgo the perfume since bugs are attracted to the scent.


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

screampint said:


> Ask her if the bugs get to her. Then let her know that a "secret" of yours is to forgo the perfume since bugs are attracted to the scent.


Don't forget Lions and Tigers and Bears Oh My....

Mtn Lions and grizzlybares! er bears...

the scent will stay in the bottle......


----------



## Trail_Mynx (Mar 6, 2006)

bouncybouncy said:


> no amount of perfume or smelley stuff is gonna cover the aroma of a good ride!!! so why bother???
> 
> i do have to add a question...what is with the "made up" ones on the trail? do you really need all that makeup in order to ride better?
> ***just a pet peeve of mine i guess...


 Bwahahahahaa....it's like the chicks that wear makeup and do their hair to go to the gym. Why? Just to get it messed up and sweat it off? I guess they don't REALLY work out


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

bouncybouncy said:


> no amount of perfume or smelley stuff is gonna cover the aroma of a good ride!!! so why bother???
> 
> i do have to add a question...what is with the "made up" ones on the trail? do you really need all that makeup in order to ride better?
> ***just a pet peeve of mine i guess...


um, so what if a gal wants to wear makeup...make up doesn't affect the people around you like too much scent does. If it makes someone feel good to wear makeup, who's to judge?

~f.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Yeah, but if I was wearing makeup at work or for whatever else I was doing before an evening ride (or going to the gym for that matter), I'm sure as hell not going home to take a shower and wash it off BEFORE I go out riding. Not that I think I wear enough makeup anyone would notice.

Perfume, on the other hand, makes me sick no matter what I'm doing.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

I think perfume and cologne should be outlawed in general....it gives me a migraine...and I want to throw up when I smell most of them because people can't figure out an adequate amount to put on...they always put on enough to cover the entire population of China....

but get me into a bath and body shop...and I'll spend a fortune on body sprays and lotions...there's just something about the perfumey smell of perfume that I can't handle...


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

formica said:


> um, so what if a gal wants to wear makeup...make up doesn't affect the people around you like too much scent does. If it makes someone feel good to wear makeup, who's to judge?
> 
> ~f.


nothing wrong with wearing some make up...as long as you don't put it on to make you look like a clown...natural looking make up on a ride doesn't look so out of place to me as this one freerider/now pro DH chick that wears these frickin' damn dangly earrings everytime I've seen a pic of her....I even went to the Zion freeride festival...and she was wearing huge dangly earrings to freeride in...and I'm not talking a little dangle...these looked like prom earrings...

sorry...it drives me CRAZY!!!!! and I don't know why...probably because it's just so out of place...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*I plead with all the cologne/perfume weares...Dont' bring your stink to the outdoors*

Good thing most of us don't ride in France. 
Anyway--I ride in Norcal and part of that joy is smelling the giant incense cedars, mountain misery(local favorite plant), and other connifer trees. I would rather smell horse than perfume or cologne. Please leave Old Spice, Tabu, Liz, CK, DKNY, where it belongs--in the bottle.

How do you address the issue? "I heard some 'hot' guys talking about how much they can't stand perfume on the trail..."


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

you can't beat a good perfume on the trail...i love it...no cheap stuff...i can climb hills better when following a killer scent


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*I gotta disagree..*

with all the anti-perfume wearing talk. I wear perfume because I like the smell. I don't douse myself with the whole bottle either, some of us were taught the 'proper' amount. A gentle dab in 2-3 places. It's taken me 10-15 years to empty the bottle I habitually put on. As for riding with the stuff, I probably wouldn't go out of my way to wear it, but since it's something I do when I'm dressing, it just gets put on kind of like the make up at work continuing to be worn on the trail. Personally, I'd try hard to skip it if it was brought to my attention that it was bothering someone else. Maybe approach the issue head-on but kindly. With all the allergy sufferers out there, it's become normal for people to explain that their having problems breathing due to (insert allergy causing agent here). I do have allergies (the _*joys*_ of living in NorCal) and usually ask cigarette smokers to stay far enough away so I can breath. Never had one go apeshot at me yet.

BTW the dangly earrings sound like a great way to have your ears torn. Fine for a night out, but not smart on a ride.

Fiona


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Fiona said:


> BTW the dangly earrings sound like a great way to have your ears torn. Fine for a night out, but not smart on a ride.
> 
> Fiona


exactly what I think...especially when freeriding, and it's the norm to take a good crash...I know if my helmet wasn't strapped on it would have come off my head on a few crashes and even with the straps it's come close... guarantee those earrings would be ripped out...they have to stitch that stuff up too...happened to my mom, but a different way...she thinks I'm crazy to ride a bike and do the stuff I do...

now on a road ride or non-technical xc ride...I could learn to at least deal with the oddity...


----------



## bouncybouncy (Mar 30, 2006)

formica said:


> um, so what if a gal wants to wear makeup...make up doesn't affect the people around you like too much scent does. If it makes someone feel good to wear makeup, who's to judge?
> 
> ~f.


Hey, i have been known to cruise the trail with mascara on....or maybe some leftover blush from the day...i am talking ready for the corner, come-on-and-get-me-baby applied! i see it ALOT...and it ain't an evening after work ride...these are morning, drag yourself out of bed early rides! but neither here-nor-there...you are right it is not affecting me (except when i run into the tree after my double-take in disbelief of how much make-up she actually put on for a mtb ride...hehe)

....as for the perfume...that has NO place for overdosing on the trail! the bug attractant factor should be enough to keep from putting any on...


----------



## abc123jmt (Apr 11, 2006)

I have seen that too, people at the crack of dawn (even before the sun comes up) with that “Flirty come and get me style” Or at least it looks that way and I know a few of these women out side of trail hiking/riding and they don’t where it in that style at work or class. 

I once asked one why this style of makeup on the ride and she told me she wanted to look her best. 

For who/what. I didn’t dare ask… 

Though I must pose this question for they guys do you were more arm muscle showing, tighter, look your best and "make you look tougher" clothing? Be honest. No worries. 

I don't lol then again i am bound ! Woot!  

As for perfume and colon thankfully no one really where’s it on the trail. Most you smell here is deodorant and maybe some laundry soap

each to there own.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Good to see I'm not the only one who's not thrilled with un-natural scents (perfumes). I too have a sensitive smeller, if I can smell you before I see you, it's TOO STRONG. Been forced off cardio machines in the winter because of the strong perfume smell that makes me gag. 

Not all scents are bad though--moderation is key! Example: A guy who smells nice when I give him a hug is a good thing, if I can smell him across the room... totally different. Yuck!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Back to the OP's original question


> I am not sure if I just have a sensitive nose, but I find it takes away from my ability to breath well when I am riding behind someone who is wearing perfume. I know that one solution would be to alway ride in front of them but that may not always be possible. How do you tell them nicely that it bothers you?


How DO you tell someone that their scent of choice stinks? Other than pulling out the old allergy card, I don't know. The allergy thing is very valid- there are many stores than my mom cannot go into because the scents trigger athsma attacks. I'm not sure how you'd figure that into a bike ride...


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

formica said:


> Back to the OP's original question
> 
> How DO you tell someone that their scent of choice stinks? Other than pulling out the old allergy card, I don't know. The allergy thing is very valid- there are many stores than my mom cannot go into because the scents trigger athsma attacks. I'm not sure how you'd figure that into a bike ride...


Formica,

The allergy card is ok, and playable, But you can also nicely comment that the Perfume is nice, and it is a nice scent, but on a trail, everyone is trying to enjoy the Natural scene, and the smell of pine, cedar, redwoods, wild mountain thyme, columbine, or whatever your particular environment is. Part of the deal is leaving the city behind..... The Bug Issue, and Animal spotting is another issue as well, It can be done and not offend the fellow cyclist, they are out there for the same reasons, and I am sure do not smell themselves the same, as they are shrouded in the mist all the time and their offactory glans have shut down to their own scent

If all else fails hammer in front and let the vapor trail take the tail.

I know I am a guy crashin the lounge, the WL has great topics!


----------



## Kitty Meow (May 6, 2004)

bouncybouncy said:


> i do have to add a question...what is with the "made up" ones on the trail? do you really need all that makeup in order to ride better?
> ***just a pet peeve of mine i guess...


I never look too made up to begin w/, but I do wear long-wearing lipgloss & a bit of powder on the trail, no mascara, no jewelry either.

Never do I ever wear perfume. Sometimes I'll ride past a girl, or even a guy, who seems to be drenched in it. It's disgusting & really throws me off my game for a few.

I think the sweat amplifies it or maybe they just have a heavy hand, whichever it is *I just want them all to stop! *

my advice: just don't do it.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

abc123jmt said:


> Though I must pose this question for they guys do you were more arm muscle showing, tighter, look your best and "make you look tougher" clothing? Be honest. No worries.


I'm not a guy but I definitely do that.

gabrielle "I am *so* burly*


----------

